# DCC install into older Non DCC locomotives



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All, 

After attending the local train show/sale this past weekend, I have this question. 

How hard is it to install DCC into older non DCC locomotives? Reason I ask is that I saw so many locomotives for sale that were a bit older that would have worked on my layout but did not buy them as I'm unsure on how involved it is to get them running on DCC. 

Thanks for any help, 
Regards,
Jordan


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry...no definite answer...some are really easy to retrofit to DCC while others are next to impossible.


----------



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Brakeman, 

The locomotives I was looking at were older Athearn's. Do they fall under the possible or impossible?

Jordan


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Athearn locos are not impossible to DCC, I did one. There are a number of "how to" videos on You Tube. Straight DCC is pretty easy but with sound a bit more complicated and a lot more expensive. 
The one I did was with sound and the DCC part came out pretty good but no so the sound. A lot depends on how handy you are. I was going to post a link but it's dead.
A google search should find some. 

Magic


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with Magic, the actual installation of the DCC decoder is pretty straight forward and there are quite a few YouTube videos showing the process. One of the problem areas for me was securely soldering the black wire to the frame. One method for attaching it is to drill a hole in the frame, tap the hole, then screw the wire to the frame, or put on soldering lug on the screw. The videos show how to isolate the motor from the frame by using electric tape. Just ensure that you do that properly. I've installed TCS decoders in them easily. A sound decoder fits nicely, but the speaker will require some work because of the space constraints.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

A plain DCC deoder is fairly easy to install in most I've tried so far but if you ever want to install a speaker, you should be very careful of what you buy. I had one deisel I tried it on and finally gave up. Depending on the frame, you'll most likely have to remove/mill some metal to fit the speaker. Steam engines are a breeze because evrything can go into a nice roomy tender.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The key thing to installing a DCC chip is insolating the motor from the chassis.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's true if you have to halves of a chassi that you don't want to short with the motor case. Otherwise, the motor terminals are already isolated from the motor case.


----------



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys, 

Guess its over to YouTube I go to search those how to videos. It would be a straight DCC and no speaker install. 

Not to hijack my own thread but does the same hold true for the new athearns? My LHS has a nice CP Rail GP38 but its not DCC, thats the only thing that stopped me from snatching it up as soon as i saw it. If the install is along the same lines as you guys have described, I may just bring it home with me if its still there next time i stop in. 

Thanks Again,
Jordan


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Jordan,

No reason it can't be. I did one for the ONR recently with a Soundtrax TSU1000.

Where in Ontario are you?

Craig


----------



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Craig, 

I'm in Delhi. About half hour south of Brantford.

Jordan


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Not too far, I am in Hamilton, I run my business out of Oakville. Let me know if you are ever in Burlington on a Thursday night, I am a member of the train club there and we run every Thursday. Visitors are always welcome.

I find that Paul at Credit Valley will always take the time to sell exactly what decoder and speakers you need for any loco. He has never steered me wrong.

Craig


----------



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Craig, 

One day I hope to get up to Credit Valley. For sure I'll keep you and the club in mind if I am going to be in or around Burlington on a Thursday night. 

Thanks Again, 
Jordan


----------

